#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Reasons to use Organic Fertilizer

## Borey the Bald

Over the last month there have been two stories in the news that have shown a strong link between chemical fertilizers and diseases.  The first is a study that showed that breast cancer may be caused by high cadmium levels in food Cadmium in Diet May Increase Breast Cancer Risk: MedlinePlus.  The second is a report from Ohio State University reporting that some people are have strong allergic reactions to the metal nickel in their foods http://medicalcenter.osu.edu/mediaroom/releases/Pages/Nickel-Food-Allergies.aspx.


 Apparently, the heavy metals arsenic, cadmium, lead, mercury and nickel are all present in fairly large amounts in chemical fertilizers.  The amounts that can be applied are regulated by federal and state governments.  But, since all these metals are present in small amounts in the environment and it is not clearly understood how the man-made metal compounds build up in the soil or are transferred to our food and water, chemical fertilizer manufacturers can find some scientists willing to state that the fertilizers are safe.   


 It takes years for the metals to build up in the soils and migrate from the soil into our food and then accumate in our bodies.  I would expect more similar stories over the next decades showing  the stupidity of introducing additional heavy metals into our diets.   


 Of course, buffalo and chicken manure would make a more sensible fertilizer.

----------


## Jesus Jones

^The stupidity of adding metals has been know and documented for some time.  The problem is with Big Pharma and related companies, some of which have the same shareholders that basically don't give a fuck.  Look how may ingredients, chemicals and other additives are listed as hazardous by the EPA, yet the government allows them to be added to food.

The 'Codex Alimentarius' is fooking the food system up intentionally.  I have attended a few seminars with the UN for food sustainability, their bullshit is shocking!

----------


## hazz

Yes; the stupidity is staggering.

I know this will come as a real shock to you, but there is no conspiracy involving the  pharmaceutical industry to add cadmium, or arsenic for that matter, to phosphate fertiliser.... There is no need to add it, as its there as a contaminant in the source ores used to make phosphate fertiliser. rather like the mercury contamination found in quite a few organic fish meal 

The real issue is are the limits for dangerous contaminates in fertiliser set at a low enough level...... rather than is it organic organic fertiliser or not?  And do our governments need to have surveillance programs in place to monitor the contamination levels in our food, given that some plants, such as  tobacco and water hyacinth  have remarkable abilities to suck heavy metals out of the soil and water.

BTW hesus if you are worried out food additives added to food that are listed as hazardous materials by the EPA, can I strongly recommend saying away from food that has any flavour to it. The flavour will almost certainly be derived from essential oils within the ingredients and most of these are unpleasant to surprisingly dangerous in their pure form. anyone who has ever mishandled mustard oil, will know were mustard gas got its name.

----------


## david44

Stick to shit and it'll stick by you Colonel BS thechicken stuff good Bullshit easily obtained here comes wrapped in P News and via your local TV or Buffalo

----------


## Borey the Bald

A study funded by Consumer Reports Magazine found elevated levels of inorganic arsenic in US rice.


Arsenic in Rice: New Report Finds 'Worrisome Levels' - ABC News


 "The researchers also found geographical distinctions in arsenic levels, with white rice grown in Arkansas, Louisiana, Missouri, and Texas, containing higher levels than rice samples from other parts of the country. Those four states account for 76 percent of domestic rice produced.  
 Inorganic arsenic is considered a level one carcinogen, linked to lung and bladder cancer. Today, the FDA will announce it has concerns about rice and arsenic and is studying the issue, but in the meantime recommends a varied diet."  Initial FDA studies confirm the higher arsenic levels.
 "Consumer Reports scientists explain that arsenic is fed to chickens, turkey, and pigs, and their manure is used as fertilizer for rice and other crops."   


 The implication is that commercial animal foods contain arsenic, which is then entering the food chain.

----------


## alitongkat

> Of course, buffalo and chicken manure would make a more sensible fertilizer.


until rather recently, i would have wholeheartedly agreed on that...

but not anymore... not at all...

first, the animal manure attracts all sort of flies and other insects, which put their eggs into the place... its awful, what crawls out of it...
i made the mistake to fertilize outdoor plants with cowdung fertilizer, and took them inside in winter... geez... and it took me time to figure out it were the plants where all the crap came out of... horror...

second... animals are fed with all sort of crap, and so is there manure..
there are a lot of bacteria, which are very harmful for humans, e.g. toxoplasmosis gandi, to be found in animal dung... 

organic fertilizer might have less metal, but so much other negative stuff in it, that i am very wary about it... though, im no expert on the subject, but for what i have read (and experienced with plants), i am done with that sort of fertilizer, completely...

----------


## Borey the Bald

^The usual method is not to use the organic matter in its raw form, but rather to compost it first.  Composting can destroy pathogens and unwanted seeds typically found in animal dung, and breaks vegetable matter down so that it is more readily used as fertilizer.

Another problem with using chemical fertilizers, besides containing unwanted metals, is that they do not contain all the micro-nutrients that healthy plants require.  It would be like feeding a child only baby formula, and not providing other nutrients as he gets older.  The child would almost certainly end up with chronic medical conditions because of a lack of diversity in the diet.

----------


## IsaanAussie

BTB, you are correct, thermophillic or heating stage of composting kills off pathogens in the manure. Naturally occuring microbes decompose organic matter in the present of oxygen, if you boost the population of microbes (bacteria and fungi) then the process gets hotter and is achieved faster. Without oxygen (anaerobic) the organic material can putrify rather than decompose.
I do not have flies around my compost heaps or my pig sty. Nor do I feed my animals crap! But to add a little fuel for future comment, I do feed them bacteria, it eliminates the smell of their excrement, improves their digestion and their health. 
Organic fertiliser is as must to do with biology as it is nutrient levels.

----------


## Mozzbie47

^^^ Interesting,  in what form was the bacteria feed ?

----------


## DrAndy

> im no expert on the subject, but for what i have read (and experienced with plants), i am done with that sort of fertilizer, completely...


read the other posts and do it correctly, then you may have no problems

----------


## IsaanAussie

> ^^^ Interesting,  in what form was the bacteria feed ?


In the drinking water at a rate of 1 in a 1000. Sometimes in pelleted aquatic plants with rice bran and molasses, when I have to time to make up a batch. The trick there is to limit the pressure and temperature forming the pellets, as they dry our in the sun the bacteria goes dormant.

----------


## IsaanAussie

I make my own fertiliser. I would stress some of it (like a lot of commercial so-called organic fertilisers) is not organic entirely. I believe responsible use of chemicals is warranted as is the use of mineral fertilisers. My view "Stay with what organic you can and add only the missing bits for nutrient value needed!"

----------


## IsaanAussie

Havent been around here for a while so time for an update. I am now producing organic fertiliser that includes lime, gypsum, dolomite, rock phosphate, potash and vermicompost all combined with the pig manure compost and fermented in probiotic brew with rice bran added. Molasses is used as the binder. 
This is a general fertiliser which has over 80% organic matter included and a healthy microbe population to get things moving. Being organic and pelletised, it acts as a slow release and since the NPK is mineralised there is little loss of nutrients.

----------


## expattaffy

> Havent been around here for a while so time for an update. I am now producing organic fertiliser that includes lime, gypsum, dolomite, rock phosphate, potash and vermicompost all combined with the pig manure compost and fermented in probiotic brew with rice bran added. Molasses is used as the binder. 
> This is a general fertiliser which has over 80% organic matter included and a healthy microbe population to get things moving. Being organic and pelletised, it acts as a slow release and since the NPK is mineralised there is little loss of nutrients.


Where do you buy gypsum? how much does it cost? ::chitown::

----------


## BugginOut

I think you should be thankful for the scraps that your duly elected leaders through their God-given rights have allowed you to suck up, you pusillanimous twats. All hail the Red Shield!

----------


## BugginOut

> Havent been around here for a while so time for an update. I am now producing organic fertiliser that includes lime, gypsum, dolomite, rock phosphate, potash and vermicompost all combined with the pig manure compost and fermented in probiotic brew with rice bran added. Molasses is used as the binder. This is a general fertiliser which has over 80% organic matter included and a healthy microbe population to get things moving. Being organic and pelletised, it acts as a slow release and since the NPK is mineralised there is little loss of nutrients.


Nice avatar...a pig with wings...over a recycle symbol...nonetheless.

----------


## BugginOut

> ...and since the NPK is mineralised there is little loss of nutrients.


The NPK? What the hell is that, expert whatever you are?

----------


## IsaanAussie

> Where do you buy gypsum? how much does it cost?


At the local feed and agricultural supplies store in town. If you cant get it use dolomite instead.

----------


## thailazer

You still have to be careful even with the organic stuff.  We bought a dozen bags of pig poo mixed with ground up wood waste.    Thought that was pretty good until I started finding bits of tile, nails, and what looks like bone in the mulch.    I am pretty sure treated wood got thrown in the chipper with everything else so who knows what is in this stuff.  Plants seem to be doing okay with it but next time I think we will go directly to the source to see what is going in.

----------


## DrAndy

we have a local guy who dries out cow manure and mixes it with rice husk and straw

3 large bags for B100, it works wonders

----------


## IsaanAussie

Oh, come on guys, give me a break. Composting is a skill, not a pile of floor sweepings. You seriously want to talk about this, or are you going to buy any old rubbish?

----------


## MakingALife

A portion of the heavy metal compounds that migrate into the food chain and the ground water is a direct result of the dropping PH value of Rain.  A knock on problem cause by Acid rain.  When the Rain PH drops below 4.5 (very often below that in places subject to Acid rain) it allows for the heavy metal components normally locked up in soil compounds to leach and move in their elemental forms.   Some of these metals travel into uptake by plants, and a other portion moves downward into the water table.   A lot of documented research in this area has been discussed by one of the principals behind the origination of the Permaculture movement -  Google it and look for the work and lecture series by Bill Molson where this topic is covered in great detail.

----------


## thailazer

> Oh, come on guys, give me a break. Composting is a skill, not a pile of floor sweepings. You seriously want to talk about this, or are you going to buy any old rubbish?


Not interested in making it myself and a bit hard to get ISO certified poo upcountry!

----------


## IsaanAussie

Ithink there is a large "certified" composting business somewhere near you. Also be surprised if you couldnt get some good stuff from the elephant park.

----------


## Latindancer

> A lot of documented research in this area has been discussed by one of the principals behind the origination of the Permaculture movement -  Google it and look for the work and lecture series by Bill Molson where this topic is covered in great detail.



Bill Mollison - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## repesteeltje

> Oh, come on guys, give me a break. Composting is a skill, not a pile of floor sweepings. You seriously want to talk about this, or are you going to buy any old rubbish?


Hello IsaanAussie,

Always read your posts with interest. Still doing the pig magic!

We just finished building the house and now it is time to start the organic farm. I have not enough posts to PM so I will post some info on this forum. 

Cheers

R'tje

----------


## repesteeltje

> Havent been around here for a while so time for an update. I am now producing organic fertiliser that includes lime, gypsum, dolomite, rock phosphate, potash and vermicompost all combined with the pig manure compost and fermented in probiotic brew with rice bran added. Molasses is used as the binder. 
> This is a general fertiliser which has over 80% organic matter included and a healthy microbe population to get things moving. Being organic and pelletised, it acts as a slow release and since the NPK is mineralised there is little loss of nutrients.


Hello IsaanAussie,

Can I have a look next time when I'm heading your way?
My worms make excellent vermicasts and I stabilize it by mixing with water and charcoal powder (which I make by pounding charcoal, (shitty job and cannot breath in the dust). This mix I let sit for 3 weeks with occasionally stirring and then let it dry. 

I call this stabilized vermicompost. 

The idea came to me while reading about Terra Preta. 

Cheers

R'tje

----------


## IsaanAussie

> Hello IsaanAussie,
> 
> Can I have a look next time when I'm heading your way?
> My worms make excellent vermicasts and I stabilize it by mixing with water and charcoal powder (which I make by pounding charcoal, (shitty job and cannot breath in the dust). This mix I let sit for 3 weeks with occasionally stirring and then let it dry. 
> 
> I call this stabilized vermicompost. 
> 
> The idea came to me while reading about Terra Preta. 
> 
> ...


Rjte,

Dont expect too much to see, but as always visitors are welcome any time. 
This is interesting. You will have a very heavy C:N ratio. Can I ask what your objective is with this blend? 
It appears to me, are there are many microbes castings and now carbon but not much nitrogen to aid them in mineralisation. What nitrogen is in the castings would be mineralised but after the mix is dried what inert microbes are there would be pretty hungry when the mix is used and the moisture level rises to wake them up. Does that give you soil nitrogen depletion initially when the stabilised castings are used?
I do a similar thing but add pond algae as the nitrogen source. I also add my probiotic brew to speed things along. 
Would welcome further discussions on this topic. 

IA

----------


## Kikoman

IsaanAussie,
I find your post very interesting and educational, I am growing Jalapeno's, Serrano, Cayenne and Pasilla Bajo chiles and had been reading up on the fertilizer to use. What you place in your home made fertilizer is what I have been looking for. 

If you know the Thai names for the ingredients you mentioned, could you include them in your post and will have my wife look for them.
Also do you purchase the pond algae or have your own personal source.

Thank you in advance of any information you can give me.

Cheers: :Smile:

----------


## poorfalang

> The NPK? What the hell is that, expert whatever you are?


are you serious?

here read it 

N - stands for nitrogen. You probably knew that one. This nutrient is the leaf and stem developer and adding nitrogen wiil get thing growing fast. 

P - stands for phosphorus. This nutrient is valuable for developing flowers and fruit - plus helps roots take quickly to the soil around them. If you're frustrated by lots of leaves and stems developing on your fruiting crops like pumpkin or tomatoes. But nary a fruit in sight - you may need a boost of phosphorus.

K - stands for potassium. Potassium promotes healthy roots systems and helps the plants resist disease. It also works alongside the phosphorus in developing fruit. You'll notice it's importance if you're growing root crops such as carrots or turnips.

----------


## IsaanAussie

Sorry, again not visited for a while. 
With your indulgence lets go back to the topic. Why use organic fertilizer? Well, I'll take it a step further, why use fertilizer at all? With healthy soil absolutely no reason...
None makes any sense if you look at individual cures, problems etc..
You have to look at the total picture. I grow CONVENTIONAL CHEMICALLY FARMED RICE! Why? It is a complete system. I would love to go organic but cannot while one step of the chemical solution remains.
Number one. If I had healthy paddies then the soil, a combination of Clay, Sand and Silt would have all the minerals my rice needs.
Number Two. If I didnt poison the weeds prior to planting I would stop devastating the indigenous micro-organisms populations that would mineralise those three soil components. 
Number 3. My soil needs time to develop the next stage of biology that makes the nutrients plant available. (Check out Dr Ingram soilfoodweb). 
EM is part of it. So is biochar and composts but there are no half way houses. My current challenge is to go from being a supplier of those component solutions to a farmer that is self-sufficient nutrient wise with a healthy 16 rai farm.

----------


## IsaanAussie

> IsaanAussie,
> I find your post very interesting and educational, I am growing Jalapeno's, Serrano, Cayenne and Pasilla Bajo chiles and had been reading up on the fertilizer to use. What you place in your home made fertilizer is what I have been looking for. 
> 
> If you know the Thai names for the ingredients you mentioned, could you include them in your post and will have my wife look for them.
> Also do you purchase the pond algae or have your own personal source.
> 
> Thank you in advance of any information you can give me.
> 
> Cheers:


The dictionary will do better than me on names. The algae is easier. It grows all by itself, all I have to do is provide the environment. A green water pond and a few algae plants than watch, feed or not to feed, the only question. Answer, is it growing and green? If not what is wrong. Now it gets harder.
Normally my test is to harvest half the algae or as much as I have time for. Then tomorrow it should look like it was before,it regrows in 24hours. Do I harvest everyday? Give me a break!

----------


## deepee

I can remember few years ago, in South Australia I think it was, there was a research group who claimed to have stumbled upon a practice where toxic by-product chemicals of some industries were being shifted over and added into agricultural fertilizes. The suggestion was that because these by products were almost impossible to dispose of legally and were a considerable cost burden to store for the companies they were simply slipped out the back door and dumped into the production of the fertilizer.Conveniently there were regulations allowing for traces of these very contaminants in the chemical fertilizer too. And then as it was being produced in huge amounts and was being spread broadscale over the country side nobody seemed concerned at all until this was picked up on .Never heard the outcome of the accusations but does make you think of that possibility and about what you might be putting on your garden .

----------


## IsaanAussie

About time for an update. I am making my pelleted rice fertiliser for this years crop. I have made a slight change in that I will spray the crop, the ground, and the pellets with probiotic mixed with a ferment plant extract containing growth hormones, may even include a fungal extract for the root system and a couple of other biologicals that we have started making. All farm made.

----------


## poorfalang

> About time for an update. I am making my pelleted rice fertiliser for this years crop. I have made a slight change in that I will spray the crop, the ground, and the pellets with probiotic mixed with a ferment plant extract containing growth hormones, may even include a fungal extract for the root system and a couple of other biologicals that we have started making. All farm made.


IA 
Hi, have you heard of (hormone kai) Spelling? kai or gai as in egg.
we recently heard of riceberry, so we got a bit of it from some fella in the north of thailand, that is growing many rais of it only organically,
they gave us 3 recipe of organic stuff to spray the rice,

i have some recipe of (HOrmone kai ) kai or gai as in EGG
some other stuff with coconut juice
and some with EM.
i am very curious about it and i am doing one rai of it with nothing but only what i was advised be them, if you want it i can  ask the missus to translate it for me and i will post it.

----------


## IsaanAussie

> Originally Posted by IsaanAussie
> 
> About time for an update. I am making my pelleted rice fertiliser for this years crop. I have made a slight change in that I will spray the crop, the ground, and the pellets with probiotic mixed with a ferment plant extract containing growth hormones, may even include a fungal extract for the root system and a couple of other biologicals that we have started making. All farm made.
> 
> 
> IA 
> Hi, have you heard of (hormone kai) Spelling? kai or gai as in egg.
> we recently heard of riceberry, so we got a bit of it from some fella in the north of thailand, that is growing many rais of it only organically,
> they gave us 3 recipe of organic stuff to spray the rice,
> ...


Please post it and thank your wife for the effort. The more I get into this stuff the more I am starting to understand the interface between all these organic potions and the OM that I am using. 
Let me take a guess at the hormone egg. Probably the same as CalPhos which is produced by burning egg shells, fermenting in Vinegar. Produces calcium and Phosphate,

----------


## benny628

Jees all he wanted was a few tomatoes out of some pig shit

----------


## crepitas

Think our fruit trees need phosphorous so googled it...seems fish is a good source.
Remember Newfoundland gardens covered in smelly rotting caplin ( they run in shore most years and are harvested with a rake while wading waist deep in freezing water full of fish..taste okay too).

So intend to stick a kilo or three of similar fish here in a bucket to rot down then use the juice...gag. The same small fish we buy for the dogs ... usually 25baht a kilo.

The wife pours fish cleaning _water_ onto her herb pots...does frickin wonders!!

We keep a covered bucket for kitchen scraps on the veranda..when full I chuck it on the flower beds or around area at base of trees etc...not scientific but guess it must help.

----------


## IsaanAussie

Try sticking the fish through the blender first. Add raw sugar (1/3rd the weight of fish) or molasses (use 1/3 but measure in litres) and add 3 times the total volume in water. Finally a tablespoon of lacto bacillus or EM per litre. Stir the whole thing up and cap the plastic container. Best to put a vapour lock on it so no air can get in and excess gas can get out. It will take about 3 weeks. You will know it is finished when the stench is gone. Should smell like vinegar.

----------


## poorfalang

> Please post it and thank your wife for the effort. The more I get into this stuff the more I am starting to understand the interface between all these organic potions and the OM that I am using. 
> Let me take a guess at the hormone egg. Probably the same as CalPhos which is produced by burning egg shells, fermenting in Vinegar. Produces calcium and Phosphate,


something along those lines, we have a sheet with with the ingridients and the way to make, it came with the Riceberry seed we bought, 
basically it says you rice looks like this and you spray this potion, or it have this problem and you spray that,

hang on i will get it done and post it, i also find it very interesting, i mean who would have guessed that one litre of coconut juice diluted in 20 litres of water and srayed on your rice once a month can wonders for your harvest

----------


## poorfalang

> Please post it and thank your wife for the effort. The more I get into this stuff the more I am starting to understand the interface between all these organic potions and the OM that I am using. 
> Let me take a guess at the hormone egg. Probably the same as CalPhos which is produced by burning egg shells, fermenting in Vinegar. Produces calcium and Phosphate,


1-10 eggs( eggs that could become chicken germinated inseminated sorry i don't know the word for it)
2-honey 750cc
3-come kind of sugar thais call it (kan ta sakon)spelling 200g
4-peng kao muk( some small white balls people use to make rice whiskey here in the sticks. 5-balls
5-yakult yogurt(only yakult ) x two small portion bottles 
6-coconut juice (real from your farm) 10 litres
 how to ?

crush, mince all of it into a fine quality( most is liquid anyway so not a problem)

rest for 2-3 hours before use
how to use?

1cc of this potion to 1 litre of water sprayed on the rice,

benefits?(healthy plants)= a healthy harvest,( i hope)

i have more potions using banana tree(not any banana tree) but it is not translated yet so bear with me.

i have not yet made this but i will make together with another 4 potions and test on one rai of riceberry, no fertilizer at all, only the potions which are sprayed.

----------


## sranchito

Was wondering with the reference to pond algae, would it not be possible to go to the local reservoir and harvest all the algae you could possibly need?  I know the one by the house is getting choked full of algae.  There is no sluice way so it is slowly filling up with decaying plant matter, silt, etc.  Perhaps if it were possible to harvest from the reservoir, deliver to the rice fields below, it would be beneficial to the entire village downstream where ever rice is grown.  Everyone is fertilizing since in that area it has been in rice production for hundreds of years.

----------


## IsaanAussie

> Originally Posted by IsaanAussie
> 
> Please post it and thank your wife for the effort. The more I get into this stuff the more I am starting to understand the interface between all these organic potions and the OM that I am using. 
> Let me take a guess at the hormone egg. Probably the same as CalPhos which is produced by burning egg shells, fermenting in Vinegar. Produces calcium and Phosphate,
> 
> 
> 1-10 eggs( eggs that could become chicken germinated inseminated sorry i don't know the word for it)
> 2-honey 750cc
> 3-come kind of sugar thais call it (kan ta sakon)spelling 200g
> ...


This definitely needs following. I got heaps of bananas. Eggs and coconut, wow. That is going to have plenty of protein and amino acids (nitrogen) and a healthy Lacto Bacillus population. At 1 in 1000 it will be pretty economical too. Use within what time frame and how long will it stay viable?

----------


## IsaanAussie

> Was wondering with the reference to pond algae, would it not be possible to go to the local reservoir and harvest all the algae you could possibly need?  I know the one by the house is getting choked full of algae.  There is no sluice way so it is slowly filling up with decaying plant matter, silt, etc.  Perhaps if it were possible to harvest from the reservoir, deliver to the rice fields below, it would be beneficial to the entire village downstream where ever rice is grown.  Everyone is fertilizing since in that area it has been in rice production for hundreds of years.


Absolutely go get it.

----------


## poorfalang

> This definitely needs following. I got heaps of bananas. Eggs and coconut, wow. That is going to have plenty of protein and amino acids (nitrogen) and a healthy Lacto Bacillus population. At 1 in 1000 it will be pretty economical too. Use within what time frame and how long will it stay viable?


the wife says it can be kept in a well sealed bottle, but no actual answer in how long will it stay, 
considering the egg and the temperature in Thailand, maybe be wise to keep it refrigerated and test it, our rice berry is almost ready to be transplanted,
the wife said the guys use this particular potion 4-5 times during the whole process of transplanting to harvest time.
then there is the banana potion, 
coming up next,  :Smile:

----------


## poorfalang

Just wanted to share with you fellas another recipe of ours,

snails are rich in iron, magnesium, calcium, phosphorus, potassium and sodium.

get a loads of it in a tank, 200l tank is good,

crush them, i mean to a very fine matter, about 10 kilos of it, don't loose any of the thick juice its all good
add water just to submerse them, 
add EM about 100cc add molasses about 250cc let it alone for a week,

filter all the juice and mix 500ml to 20l of water and spray your rice,

the left over from the filtering you can throw in the veg pot,

----------


## mike123ca

Poorfalang -> your avatar makes it very difficult for me to read the text.
Now my poor head is stuck in the gutter.

----------


## poorfalang

:Smile: 


> Poorfalang -> your avatar makes it very difficult for me to read the text.
> Now my poor head is stuck in the gutter.


try to get your head out of the gutter, rinse your eyes with fresh water, get a decent set of glasses and try again, :Smile:

----------


## IsaanAussie

Don't know about the gutters but the words "Dining at the Y" seem appropriate!
Anyway, if your are fermenting the snails do not forget the shells, you can make up CalPhos from them. Got a recipe somewhere ....

By the way, is it a home dictated E-Book, this book about cats, that one can purchase?

----------


## poorfalang

^
oh yea sure the shells are in it,
the recipe is more or less what is above, sure the ingredients  can be adjusted by someone with more knowledge(yourself  :Smile: )

i would like to go back to the young coconut juice 1L:20L water and sprayed on the rice 2 days after transplanting,

day1 looked at my neighbor transplanting his rice
day2 went in to the paddy field and had a really good look at it
day3 transplanted my riceberry
day4 indulge in beer consumption
day5 spray my rice berry with the coconut juice thing
day6 do nothing
day7 do nothing
day8 more nothing
day9 argumentish with the wife about the stupid coconut juice thing, i claimed it looks normal and the same as the neighbor.
she goes in there and digs out some of our rice and some from the neighbor to compare,
well, the difference was clear to the eye, our riceberry had a much bigger root system, even the tiny little rice stem, with massive root systems,

could it be just that, i mean the coconut?

same soil type, same weather, 

i suppose if the rice has a good start in life it has a better chance of a higher harvest?
found it interesting but i cannot give no scientific explanation.

IA, what do you think?

----------


## poorfalang

> By the way, is it a home dictated E-Book, this book about cats, that one can purchase?


??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????

----------


## IsaanAussie

The big book of pussy silly! By the way isnt today the day of the cat, sorry, pussy?

----------


## poorfalang

^ not sure 
and no i don't have The big book of cat
but i do have Madonna sex book if you want.

----------


## IsaanAussie

No thanks mate Madonna is not to my taste. Got a good likeness of your avatar right here. But then again, the things a man sees when he hasn't got a gun! Starting to think that all this reincarnation stuff could be the way to go!

----------


## DentDent

> Havent been around here for a while so time for an update. I am now producing organic fertiliser that includes lime, gypsum, dolomite, rock phosphate, potash and vermicompost all combined with the pig manure compost and fermented in probiotic brew with rice bran added. Molasses is used as the binder. 
> This is a general fertiliser which has over 80% organic matter included and a healthy microbe population to get things moving. Being organic and pelletised, it acts as a slow release and since the NPK is mineralised there is little loss of nutrients.


Do you have a website? Or some other means of purchasing said fertilizer?  :Smile:

----------


## IsaanAussie

> Originally Posted by IsaanAussie
> 
> 
> Havent been around here for a while so time for an update. I am now producing organic fertiliser that includes lime, gypsum, dolomite, rock phosphate, potash and vermicompost all combined with the pig manure compost and fermented in probiotic brew with rice bran added. Molasses is used as the binder. 
> This is a general fertiliser which has over 80% organic matter included and a healthy microbe population to get things moving. Being organic and pelletised, it acts as a slow release and since the NPK is mineralised there is little loss of nutrients.
> 
> 
> Do you have a website? Or some other means of purchasing said fertilizer?


I am currently in Australia and we are not producing fertiliser on the farm. Unfortunate for both of us DD for thenext few months. Will advise when we start up again. For interest, results last year were very positive.

----------


## SilicaStorm

Fantastic thread on potions for creating organic fertilizer,,, i am subscribed !

----------


## Hoops

> ^
> oh yea sure the shells are in it,
> the recipe is more or less what is above, sure the ingredients  can be adjusted by someone with more knowledge(yourself )
> 
> i would like to go back to the young coconut juice 1L:20L water and sprayed on the rice 2 days after transplanting,
> 
> day1 looked at my neighbor transplanting his rice
> day2 went in to the paddy field and had a really good look at it
> day3 transplanted my riceberry
> ...


Hello, the coconuts your using are they the older ones that have fallen to the ground or do you go for the green ones you have to cut down?  I am interested in this formula.

The wife and I are moving to the village in January full time and we are looking at maintaining or improving rice yield with the eventual reduction of harmful chemicals used so much in the paddy around here.

----------


## Hoops

Hello folks....hello....anybody out there?

----------

